# Wasserfall/Bächlein (Klein!)



## Gladiator (30. Mai 2012)

Hallo

habe seit nem jahr nen Teich, selbst gebaut natürlich  
Ist nicht gerade gross geworden, da es bei mir echt viele steine im boden hat... 

Nun will ich bisschen bewegung reinbringen, mit nem Wasserfall und nem kleinen Bächlein. 
Aber wirklich nur klein, zuviel platz gibts leider nicht gerade, und hab vorstellungen die ich vieleicht nicht umsetzen kann?

Vorne zum teich hin will ich Steine aufeinander, oben dann den Wasserfall.

Problem 1: ich hab keine ahnung wie ich das wasser noch bisschen ebenaus bringe, sonst rinnt alles nur den steinen entlang runter. Möchte aber dass es richtig runterfällt und Sauerstoff ins wasser bringt. Also nicht auf den Teichrand rinnt und von dort aus erst richtig ins wasser.

Problem 2: Wie mach ich den Bach? dass es naturnah aussieht, keine folie mehr zu sehn ist, oder sonst was.. (Also vllt steine? aber wie die festmachen, dass das wasser sie ned mitreisst?)

PS: Den Bach rechts (das kurvige blaue ding) braucht ihr nicht zu beachten, mir gehts momentan erst um den wasserfall.


Also hab bissel rumgemalt xD

Grau = Stein
Braun= Erde
Blau= Wasser


PS: Bin Jung und hab wenig ahnung, und auch ned so riesen Teiche wie ihr  
später gibts bei mir sicher auch son grossen Teich


----------



## Pammler (30. Mai 2012)

*AW: Wasserfall/Bächlein (Klein!)*



 

Mach auf die Folie ne Ufermatte, dann biste flexibel. vlt hilft dir das Bild bissel


----------



## Gladiator (2. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wasserfall/Bächlein (Klein!)*

Es gibt ja so bachlauf elemente, künstlich hald... 
Sind die zu gebrauchen, um die über ne kante zu legen? 
Oder brechen die mit schnee im winter ab?


----------



## Tim E. (2. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wasserfall/Bächlein (Klein!)*

Hallo Gladiator,
ich kenne dein Problem zu gut... (;
Ich habe das ganze wie folgtgelöst:
-ein Blech als Wasserfall zurechtbiegen
-etwas einbuddeln
-noch ca einen halben Meter unter die Folie vom Bachlauf schieben
-die Ränder mit Steinen beschwehren oder besser Granitstufen über den ganzen Wasserfall legen.
und fertig ist es...

wenn du ein wenig wartest kann ich auch jetzt sofort ein bild machen und hochladen, damit du das mal sehn kannst wie das dann aussehen kann.

Mfg
Tim


----------



## Gladiator (2. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wasserfall/Bächlein (Klein!)*

Ja mach ein Bild, wäre super


----------



## Tim E. (2. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wasserfall/Bächlein (Klein!)*

so Gladiator,
hier die Bilder


----------



## Tim E. (2. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wasserfall/Bächlein (Klein!)*

Bild 1 rechts das weiße kleine Rohr über der Pagode ist der Zufluss von meinem selbstgebautem mini- Bio-Filter
Bild 2 Seitenansicht, die Platten über der Schale sind Kalksteinplatten
Bild 3 Vorderansicht, ist halt in die Mauer eingearbeitet


----------



## Gladiator (2. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wasserfall/Bächlein (Klein!)*

Blech ist ne gute idee^^

nur will ichs nicht so künstlich, mal guckn, vieleicht steinfolie draufmachn, damit man das blech nicht so sehr sieht..


----------



## b4b44be7 (3. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wasserfall/Bächlein (Klein!)*

Hallo Gladiator,
so etwas ähnliches hab ich auch vor.
Nur muss ich zuerst mal Gestruepp roden, Fertigteich versenken und dann einen Bachlauf mit Wasserfall-Ende dran"tütteln".
Das mit dem Blech scheint als Grundkonstruktion ne supi Idee zu sein. Mhhhm... ggf. mit Scheiferplatten verstecken ? Ich möchte das Blech nämlich auch nicht sehen. Würde das dann etwas breiter machen.

@Pammler: Die Ufermatten sind das die von NG ? Sieht ja beinahe aus wie Teppich, aber ne gute Idee. Hab mich auch schon gefragt wie ich die Folie im (geplanten) Bachlauf gut verstecke. Kam mir bloß bisher die Idee etwas tiefer zu gehen und jede Menge Steine & Kies draufzuschütten.... weil ich will es nicht sooo steil.
LG Gaby


----------



## Pammler (3. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wasserfall/Bächlein (Klein!)*

@ gaby die Ufermatte ist aus der Bucht
Bin sehr zufrieden damit!


----------



## Gladiator (3. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wasserfall/Bächlein (Klein!)*

Ich glaube ich machs anstatt mit Blech, mit holz.

Blech will meine mutter nicht, man siehts hald bei mir dann super.. weil ich neben dem blech nix hintun kann...


werde mal nach nen grossen stamm ausschau halten und den dann halbieren und so rinne reinmachen.

doof nur, dass es verrottet^^ vieleicht kann man das mit was anstreichn... oder so


----------



## Pammler (3. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wasserfall/Bächlein (Klein!)*

wenn du eine Hartholzstamm nimmst hält der unbehandelt ein paar Jahre.

Der ist schon viele Jahre dran man sieht ihn halt nur bissel von vorn:


----------



## mitch (3. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wasserfall/Bächlein (Klein!)*

Hallo Gladiator,

die Wasserfallrinne könntest du ja aus 3 Brettern (wetterfestes Holz) machen

Folie reingelegt, mit etwas Ufermatte/Rasenteppich abgedeckt und schon sollte der Wasserfall ein paar Jahre halten


----------



## Gladiator (3. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wasserfall/Bächlein (Klein!)*

sieht dann aber wieder unecht aus xD 

es gibt ja Bachlauf elemente, gibts sowas auch für nen wasserfall??


----------

